# Doors



## AchillesofFW (Dec 29, 2020)

Achilles knows how to open doors.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Impressive!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Pretty terrible skill to pick up. Is he just opening doors he has to push, or does he push and pull?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogan can open safes.....


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

That’s just scary smart.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

My last dog I came home to 2 police cruisers in my drive way and her in the back yard and another time I had to pick her up at the shelter I got a deadbolt


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

Ugh. Been there! Thought it was funny at first. Then had to replace types of handles 3 times. He learned to pull it back to open it as well since it isn't one that swings out. On the 4th doorknob one now with a lock. I lock it whenever I leave if he is not to be out. Too smart for their own good sometimes...


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Miika opens doors, gates, etc. I’ve been able to make most places secure. When inside I lock the deadbolt. Usually I just lock the front door knob when I am working outside. Imagine my surprise when I went to open the door and found the deadbolt was locked!

The back door is always deadbolted as she opens that one which gives both of them access to part of the house they are not allowed in unless I am home and she doesn’t tend to close it (yes, she knows how to do that too). I had to crawl up the dog ramp to the deck and through the doggie door to get in the house.

In case you are wondering, she did it more than once. Always when I was working where she could see me but couldn’t come.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah Carly could open all the doors too. With round doorknobs. They are all dented up, and whenever I open a door I can’t help but think of her. She was a very clever girl.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Hunter would open the screen part of our sliding door without damaging the screen (he used his nose). Our lab/gsd x could also open doors with round knobs. GSDs are just such smart dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

AchillesofFW said:


> Achilles knows how to open doors.


I wouldn't be too thankful for that. Lol. I lived with a dog that could open any door.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Rogan can open safes.....


Rental fees?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, Ellie used to let herself into the house when she no longer wanted to be out. Elke will nose it open and go out if you don't close it completely but she's not a wanderer.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

We had to change a couple of exterior door handles with our last big boy, Ferg.

Then one time we had to quickly board him and our little terrier at a local kennel for a couple of days to travel following the death of a grandparent. Our usual two choices of house/dog sitters were unavailable, so we chose a boarding kennel. During outdoor play/exercise time, they normally divided the dogs into two large supervised high-fenced areas -- one for small to medium sized dogs and the other for large dogs. Ferg kept opening the gate latch to go check on his little 16 lb sister. Finally, they decided to just bring her into the big dog exercise yard. Problem solved and she loved racing along with the big dogs.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Funny story when I had one of my females and maybe 12 weeks old, dead of Winter, freezing cold, I stopped at a rural pet supply store. Just wanted to pop in for one thing, left the car running because pup was sleeping (brain fart).

Came back out a few minutes later to find pup was staring at me out of the driver's side window, standing on the door .... and had locked it

I had to call a tow truck and tell them I had a child locked in the car so they'd come priority lol. Luckily the pup just laid down again and fell asleep. Lesson learned.


----------



## AchillesofFW (Dec 29, 2020)

He started when he was about 4 months and he would just sit there and watch us go in and out of rooms and for a while I was like "what are you looking at?" then one day he just started walking in whenever and however.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

could have been worse, we walked up to the car and thoughtlessly tried to open the door. That sets off the alarm...
(pulled the fuse)
_
Came back out a few minutes later to find pup was staring at me out of the driver's side window, standing on the door .... and had locked it _


----------

